# BVI Charter Dec. 2013 - book now or wait?



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

At the Annapolis Boat Show yesterday I did some shopping around for BVI charters. Some places were offering 15-20% off if I book by the end of the show (today). (Moorings/Sunsail offered 10% off.) I don't think I can swing going this year, but would like to plan to go down around Christmas/New Years next year. I know that is the busiest season, so booking ahead is beneficial, but not sure I want to book this far ahead.

My question is whether this 15-20% special is truly limited to the boat show, or can you usually negotiate a similar discount at other times of the year (coupon specials, etc.)? I'd prefer to wait awhile to make sure my plans are more certain, but don't want to wait until next year's boat show to book for December 2013.

Also, I'm considering BVI Yacht Charters or Conch Charters because of their lower prices. I know they have older boats than Moorings, but I think I can accept an older boat. Are there reasons I should not do this? Do the older boats have problems, or are they pretty well maintained?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We took a Sunsail charter earlier this year. I had a 25% off on our next trip email before the plane hit the tarmac back in Philadelphia and they arrive in my inbox regularly.

I suspect if you get on their mailing list you'll have offers just as good as the ones from the boat show.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a recent review of Conch Charters? I've seen some posts up here that seem to indicate they may be going downhill, and would like to know if they've turned it around.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The best place for charter related information in the BVI is at Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands

Just post your question there (you can search the threads as well) and be well-informed.


----------



## SailBeat (May 30, 2014)

If you ring Sunsail directly when you want to book you can always haggle with them, there authorized to give to to %30 off on the spot!!


----------

